# Other Hobbies Besides Aquariums???



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

I was sitting here wondering how diverse our group actually is as far as interests/hobbies beyond the aquarium.

I'll start...

Besides my Fish Tank Addiction...

I'm into medieval & rennissiance re-creation/re-enactment. There's nothing like escaping reality by dressing in funny clothes, talking with funny words & accents, Drinking :drinkers: & fighting with swords! :fencing: 

OK, now let's hear from the rest of you!


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Im a computer and IT dork......I used to do a lot of freelance graphic work...now that I do it for a living I dont really have a lot of time or desire to do it outside of work.....Does eating count as a hobby? I love to try out new restaraunts....


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

From my profile:
Everything - Hiking, camping, mountain biking, motorcycles, shooting, scuba, rollerblading, karate, computers, tennis, disc golf, etc. The list goes on.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

REinactment? I used to be in the SCA...but those days have passed.

I love camping and hiking and other good things along that line, but since I started up college way back when, I havent gone out. Sorta makes me sad.

I do bike a lot when I can though. Asside from that, there is photography and *cough*WoW*cough*.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

The internet is a good hobby, considering I do IT and a lot of AV crew work 60+ hours a week. Food is another good one... I'd like to get into cars a bit more but I'm saving up money for a big move so I gotta put that on hold for a while...
I'd like to try SCUBA diving, setting up a reef tank, shooting, and a few other hobbies, but they all cost more money & time than I can afford.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Hmmm...Mission Trails is one GREAT place for mountain biking, Tony. Or are you strictly a road bike kind of guy?


----------



## shrimpy1 (Mar 29, 2006)

Work pretty much consumes almost all of my time, but I do enjoy:

High end hifi/av gear. Currently, I try to sneak in time to watch HD content on my 720p HDTV projector with a 8 feet screen. 
Outdoors stuff (hiking, biking,etc),though I REALLY don't have time for it.
Video games (I have even LESS time for this). I buy a game occasionally, but they end up just laying there unopened.
Photography
Exploring stuff. I'm a nyc native, and moved here only recently. Just driving around and seeing where I end up is sometimes satisfying.
Keeping up with tech/business/finance. The tech part not so much a voluntary hobby as more of a requirement of the career.
Toys (especially Lego). But again, no time.


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Too many to really list. I've had to control myself and reduce my interests to only a few in the last couple of years. Seems I have a problem with finding most things interesting. Obviously by my sig fishing is the biggest, but mostly outdoor activities take up my time these days.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I got a mountain bike actually....though I want a rode bike. Just need the $ and room for it LOL.

Can't quite do what I used to after the knee surgery, but I still like to ride casually.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Turbo, of the hobbies you listed - how many are you able to do with all 4 kids? 
For me, if I am not working I am just enjoying time with mine.

I notice no one listed making more kids (smile) 
as a hobby..........

That can be fun. (big grin)


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Jimbo205 said:


> I notice no one listed making more kids (smile)
> as a hobby..........
> 
> That can be fun. (big grin)


LOL

Well, I for one can TRY buy Making more kids is a physiological IMPOSSIBILITY for me! Over 40 & changing diapers...not where I want to be in a year or two from now!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Jimbo,
It's hit and miss right now. I do, however, expect in the next year to have the hit more often than the miss...


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Making babies is not a hobby. Practicing making babies is.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

Gomer said:


> Making babies is not a hobby. Practicing making babies is.


Truer words have yet to be spoken.


----------



## duffman (Feb 9, 2006)

Disc golf, Fighting fires, camping, hiking, fishing, off roading, running,..........and just about anything else that is outdoors.


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

> Making babies is not a hobby. Practicing making babies is.


I guess I'll have a life long hobby!\\/


----------



## psidriven (Feb 21, 2004)

Car (getting a h22 eg ready for road racing), motorcycles (had a 99 R1, now have a 96 GS500 project bike), paintball, trying new restaurants, a little clubbing, hip hop events. No WoW, but used to be addicted to SC and WC.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

There are other hobbies? Who'da thunk it?

In truth, aviation, shooting, hunting, reading, dirtbikes, snowmobiles, writing, and being skeptical each get a bit of time each year. Does having 5 kids count? We seem to have moved from "practicing" to "practical application" in this arena.


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

hunting,shooting,reloading ammo(if not for this i couldn't do as much of the first 2),fishing,camping,backpacking,bike riding.

shooting is my favorite.there's nothing like shooting a .16" group a 100 yards.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

LOL. looks like Scape has an out of state following


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

I modify and track my BMW. Honestly, it comes before fish.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Gomer said:


> LOL. looks like Scape has an out of state following


hehe

You guys have a great group. The lot of you probably make up 30% of what gets posted around here. About 1/2 the time I don't even notice which forum an interesting thread is in.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

guaiac_boy said:


> hehe
> 
> You guys have a great group. The lot of you probably make up 30% of what gets posted around here. About 1/2 the time I don't even notice which forum an interesting thread is in.


Huh. Not bad for only about 35 people


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

turbomkt said:


> Huh. Not bad for only about 35 people


_Summoning best singing voice...._

We Are The World....We are the Message Board....
We are the ones that make posts work reading.....

:humble:

\\/


----------



## shrimpy1 (Mar 29, 2006)

Southern Cal Rocks! That's why I moved here from NYC.


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

Collectible card games (Magic the Gathering), Strategy games, autocrossing (half a season, too broke to continue)
getting into scuba (my license is on the way) and photography


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Jon,
Let me know if you want to go diving down here in San Diego some time 



orthikon said:


> Collectible card games (Magic the Gathering), Strategy games, autocrossing (half a season, too broke to continue)
> getting into scuba (my license is on the way) and photography


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Chess, computing, DIY/home improvement. Planted aquariums takes up almost all my hobby time nowadays though.


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

turbomkt said:


> Jon,
> Let me know if you want to go diving down here in San Diego some time


Sure. I'll find sometime this summer.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm still young and have a lot of time to really discover the world. I love to travel and experience the outside world from where I live. I am also a freelance web developer/designer, I love taking photos, and last but not least I enjoy sports, football in this case.

My online official site will be ready to go this summer 2006, which covers the aspects of my life, hobbies, etc ...


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

When I lived in San Diego, my other hobbies included hanging out at Balboa Park, the Zoo, eating at Celadon, and Ballroom Dancing. 
Hi guys! So Cal Represent!


----------



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

I love to jump from perfectly good airplanes and do video of tandem and first time skydivers... (wait, there is no such thing as a perfectly good airplane). Also love Taekwondo..... Flyfishing in Yellowstone or Northern CA...Love to Scuba too, just haven't been able to with Family, TKD commitments and all (my 13 year old is training for her blackbelt).


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

model kit building, going to baseball games, reading


----------



## jim Nunn (Apr 23, 2006)

I am a master paper modeler, collect and restore antique lab Oscilloscopes, run a small recording studio a few of my mixes have appeared on commercial CD’s.
Fortunately I need very little sleep no more then 3 or 4 hours per day so I have lots of free time for my hobbies.

Jim


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

taekwondodo said:


> I love to jump from perfectly good airplanes and do video of tandem and first time skydivers... (wait, there is no such thing as a perfectly good airplane). Also love Taekwondo..... Flyfishing in Yellowstone or Northern CA...Love to Scuba too, just haven't been able to with Family, TKD commitments and all (my 13 year old is training for her blackbelt).


WOW i've always wanted to sky dive

i love scuba diving too, just got my certification a few months ago...and im going to belize in JUNE so i get to go scuba there

i really want to get more certifications for scuba..give me a chance to work IN an aquarium or something! plus i'd think it'd just be really cool to be like rescue diver certified and higher

i also like playing bball, playing viola/violin/piano/drums <--yea wierd mix, and sleeping....can't get enough of sleep becuase school starts too early at 7:30 =:mmph:


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

Gardening, kiting, reading, writing, chocolate, single malt Scotch.


----------

